# Bulova Limited Edition - Macys Exclusive



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

Did you see this Bulova Limited Edition created exclusive for Macys:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...aticpages-_-bulova_shopnow&pdpserver=internal

Best regards.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

How similar is the case to the Air Warden that was a LE a few years ago? I want to say for J. Crew???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Would look great on a nato.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

They have them on sale for $165. I have one on order and will post when it arrives.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Ordered mine this morning. I wonder what movement is in it.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

FreddyNorton said:


> Ordered mine this morning. I wonder what movement is in it.


I wonder if it has a screw down back? I guess I'll find out Saturday!


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

Any idea what type of crystal is on it? 

It’s a cool watch, but seems over priced for what it is.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree over priced but I got it on sale for around 160usd which is reasonable I think since I like the looks of it always been a fan of old military watches.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

peewee102 said:


> I wonder if it has a screw down back? I guess I'll find out Saturday!


I looked at the side picture and it looks like it does screw down.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Havegrey said:


> Any idea what type of crystal is on it?
> 
> It's a cool watch, but seems over priced for what it is.


If I was paying $275, I absolutely agree with you. But for $165, it put around a Momentum Atlas price range, which most people agree is a fair price.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got mine in the mail today. I am really liking it so far as the looks and size. 38mm is IMO the sweet spot for this watch anything bigger would have been too much. Quality of the watch is really nice also I like the band that came with it nice soft material. Full price though I would have been a bit disappointed because it does not have the UHF movement with the smooth seconds hand. At what I paid on sale I think it the sweep spot price for this watch as is (167USD or so shipped). But I must say if this had the UHF smooth seconds movement I would not hesitate to pay 400USD for it.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting that they went with the Tuning Fork logo on the crown I wasn't aware that Bulova was going back to that logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Agree, the 262kHz movement would have been a wiser power source


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Why on earth is it stamped B9? Bulova using their time machine to get ahead on production?

Thanks for the live pics and comparisons, FreddyNorton!


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't match FreddyNorton's pics, but I replaced the strap with a NOS WWII strap and compared it with my Bulova 96A102:


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone asked about the crystal, I'm pretty sure it's mineral and isn't anti-reflective. The lume is pretty good, about like 96A102.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

peewee102 said:


> Someone asked about the crystal, I'm pretty sure it's mineral and isn't anti-reflective. The lume is pretty good, about like 96A102.


Gotcha, thanks much


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Havegrey said:


> Gotcha, thanks much


No problem. It's now $176 if you're interesting in getting one. I think it's worth it for that price. But I agree with you, it's overpriced at the full price.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Havegrey said:


> Gotcha, thanks much


No problem. It's now $176 if you're interesting in getting one. I think it's worth it for that price. But I agree with you, it's overpriced at the full price.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

This is a nice watch. I am tempted to pick one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm not sure about the hand set. I've got a couple vintage models of that style Bulova, and the hand sets are much more classic. I dunno...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Saw it a bit ago. It's nice. Too bad it didn't use a sub second.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

I found this watch on e-bay. It looks like the Macy's watch was modeled on it.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one incoming. Are those 18mm lugs on it? Nothing published I can find, so far.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think so. I'll check when I get home.


J.D.B. said:


> I have one incoming. Are those 18mm lugs on it? Nothing published I can find, so far.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

J.D.B. said:


> I have one incoming. Are those 18mm lugs on it? Nothing published I can find, so far.


Yes, they're 18mm lugs. The strap I put on is 16mm.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

They're down to $154.68.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

peewee102 said:


> They're down to $154.68.


Well, that didn't take long


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Now they're gone. I'm glad I got mine!


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

peewee102 said:


> Now they're gone. I'm glad I got mine!


And back again. Anyone else thinking of purchasing one?


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

peewee102 said:


> Now they're gone. I'm glad I got mine!


And back again. Anyone else thinking of purchasing one?


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

peewee102 said:


> Now they're gone. I'm glad I got mine!


And now they're back!


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

peewee102 said:


> And back again. Anyone else thinking of purchasing one?


If the price dropped again I would be tempted. Despite my reservations it would be neat to have one.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

panzerr said:


> If the price dropped again I would be tempted. Despite my reservations it would be neat to have one.


They're now $175.31. I paid 165.00 for mine.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

I say its worth 200-250usd. I am very happy with mine and wear it often. 5 seconds fast since november 9th is good time keeping and the strap it comes on is still like new and comfortable as any. Probably the only "leather" ones I never changed off a watch when new. Also without having to say but the style is amazing.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Man I wish they made this a manual or auto. Hopefully they'll consider it in the near future.

Sticking with my Hamilton khaki mechanical for now.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Back on sale for $165 if anyone's thinking of getting one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I purchased one of these today as a gift for a friend of mine that I will be visiting later this year. (I am almost certain I am going to end up buying one for myself, too, but that’s another thread.) 

I also plan to get an aftermarket strap for him. So, what straps are you guys using for your hacks? This thread shows a couple on what appear to be green canvas straps, but that can’t be it. This is WUS, after all. Pics, please! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Also, in the promotional pictures, the OEM strap appears to be black. But in real life, I rly looks like an extremely dark brown. What do you see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

EBates went live this evening with a special 20 percent cash back to celebrate their anniversary. Macy’s is one of the participating merchants. 

Through midnight tonight, the hack is on sale for $220, with and additional 25 percent off with code FRIEND.

Combining the code and the cash back gets the hack down to $132, exclusive of any sales taxes.

But, the sale is supposed to end tonight.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Found refurbished ones on Ebay for $85.


----------

